# Autocross Schedule in MD,PA or VA??



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Does anyone know an Autocross Schedule in Maryland, PA or VA? I've done a search and haven't found much, only one in Allegany Airport the days I'm out of town. I'd really like to Autocross this year. Help!


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

bump


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^i might be able to find out in PA, if i go to my local shop this kid with his sti and his crew always go...let me see if i have anytime


----------



## BEJAY1 (Jul 10, 2002)

There should be lots of choices close to you. Try some of these...

NE SCCA Regions


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

BEJAY1 said:


> There should be lots of choices close to you. Try some of these...
> 
> NE SCCA Regions


Yeah those websites weren't very helpful. I couldn't find an actual schedule of autocross events... anyone know of where to find such a thing?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

MCHNHED said:


> Yeah those websites weren't very helpful. I couldn't find an actual schedule of autocross events... anyone know of where to find such a thing?


I know my work has them in the spring and summer, but i dont know much more than that.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

SCCA SOLO II Schedule


----------



## BEJAY1 (Jul 10, 2002)

MCHNHED said:


> Yeah those websites weren't very helpful. I couldn't find an actual schedule of autocross events... anyone know of where to find such a thing?


Within that link were all the local clubs including Philly Region (31). After going to their site you click on Solo and you'll see each schedule. Philly for instance just ran one Saturday at Ripken.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

BEJAY1 said:


> Within that link were all the local clubs including Philly Region (31). After going to their site you click on Solo and you'll see each schedule. Philly for instance just ran one Saturday at Ripken.


OK, that website is just extremely confusing to navigate. It needs a major structural revamp. And when I click on Winter Series ## it just reloads the page and doesn't list anymore details of the event. But who knows, maybe it's just me that's screwing up. I do that often.

However, here are some links that i found to be useful...

MyAutoEvents.com (click on "Find an Event" on the left)
SCCA Solo2 (scroll down for the schedule)

Thanks.


----------



## BIRM_200SX (Dec 8, 2004)

*NASA-X @ Shenandoah Speedway*

Here's a recent post I've put up in another forum:

Well, this is my next event, but there is a small problem, not enough people have signed up yet, so the event may get shortened or cancelled. I really don't want that to happen, so I'm here to invite anyone who is interested to join us on April 7th and 8th and take part in either the drift or the NASA-X. NASA-X is just like the SCCA's Solo, and the drift is part of NASA's US Drift. Either one would be great, but I'm only participating in the NASA-X. Friday, April 7th, will be a night practice for both. Saturday, April 8th, will be the races. We'll be right before the ASA race there that same weekend. You don't even have to be a member of NASA to join, but it's a little more expensive. Members get a discount, of course. Please, help us out and come and race your car legally at Shenandoah Speedway!

Here is the web site so you can join up and you can email me and I can pass it to Jon Felton of NASA Mid-Atlantic for more details.

http://www.get-fast.net/nasacross/shenspeed/

Thank you, and hope to see you there,

Justin Banner


----------



## travis_k (Jan 14, 2005)

Not sure if this is in your area:
Regional Events Calendar


----------

